# help in buying a pair of rechargeable AAs



## vishalg (Jun 10, 2011)

i wana buy a pair of rechargeable AA batteries with charger for my wireless mouse
now i have never used rechargeable AAs so some queries:

1. which brand should i go for

2. will the batteries that come with sony\kodak cameras do ok

3. suggest a good online shop for buying, most of the batteries on ebay are w\o chargers and some which are offered with chargers are of brands never heard off before like "uniross"


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 10, 2011)

1. get rechargable cells of brands like Sanyo or panasonic.. they are good in quality and have long life time.. most of the camera man suggest these only.. i was using Sanyo

2. yes they will work too

3. buy from any photographer/ photo studio.. you can get charger and cell at better rate..


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 10, 2011)

I have the sony one . They charge AA and AAA . Working well and full charging is done in 8 hours !


----------



## vishalg (Jun 10, 2011)

@pulkitpopli2004
thnx, will try to procure it locally through a good camera shop, hope they have sanyo\pana

what should me the approx price of a pair of AAs+charger for these brands?


@xtremevicky709
how much did the the sony ones cost?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 10, 2011)

approximate price for Sanyo AA cell is rs45 to rs60..dnt remember the exact price..
 and for charger of these cells it will cost you somewhere around 60-70rs


----------



## Sarath (Jun 10, 2011)

One simple advice: 

Do not use rechargeable batteries for a wireless mouse. Same goes for clocks and other slow draining electronics.

You are just blowing money. Plus the battery is most likely to leak and die if used that way.

Pop in a AA cell for Rs.7 it will last you months. 

Dont go investing Rs.100+ for this when you save neither money nor electricity.

I am not against rec. batteries. Its just that they have different applications.

But if you are too adamant then look at:
Eneloop- Sanyo
Duracell rechargeable
Panasonic
Sony (umm no idea if they are good)

P.S. Just like to add. I have a Panasonic Charger Universal @1000. Set of 6 battries= 150 a pair. Of them all have died due to above mentioned misuse. 
Got them for my remote control car  which got spoilt. So I used them in 2 clocks and a wireless mouse. All died (I dont mean just the batteries)


----------



## vishalg (Jun 11, 2011)

@pulkitpopli2004
thnx

@Sarath
well i read the user manual that came with the logi mk320 and it also mentions not using rechargeable batteries with the mouse!!
and since you have also had some bad experiences, guess i should avoid it

but the thing is that on using normal AAs of eveready/panasonic they only last for about a month or even less (with 4 hrs of daily use) while the expensive duracell do last longer


----------



## Sarath (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a 1500 rs logictech wireless mouse. I use duracell on them. When they die I just kill a clock and use its battery in my mouse. 
Rs.7 every 2 months wont make you go bankrupt trust me. I have been through what you are going. I have learnt the hard way. You should learn from my mistakes. I hope I have been useful.

*Please dont buy recheargeable batteries for wireless mouse*. (or clock or any other slow sucker)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.
.

To put it harshly. Your mouse will die in 2months or 3 maybe;it will die for sure along with your recheargeable battery.

Rs. 7 /2months = Rs.  Rs. 48 / year = Rs. ~150/ 3 years OR IF YOU HAVE A MOUSE FROM SPARTA Rs 480 /10years 

On any investement made to save money always calculated the recovery period. I mean when the savings start. Eg: Wind mills= 2years; Solar panel= 5years etc like that


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 11, 2011)

I dont use a wireless mouse . 

I got the rechargeable AA cells for like 400 bucks and charges is like 500 bucks . I use it with my camera .


----------



## Sarath (Jun 11, 2011)

Camera is a good use for rec batteries. I used a set of 6 for my remote controlled car. Ah those memories...


----------



## vishalg (Jun 11, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I have a 1500 rs logictech wireless mouse. I use duracell on them. When they die I just kill a clock and use its battery in my mouse.
> Rs.7 every 2 months wont make you go bankrupt trust me. I have been through what you are going. I have learnt the hard way. You should learn from my mistakes. I hope I have been useful.
> 
> *Please dont buy recheargeable batteries for wireless mouse*. (or clock or any other slow sucker)
> ...



the duracells last you for 2months if i understood correctly, but they dont come for 7 bucks, right
anyways i wont be risking the mouse and batteries

i read somewhere that using a dark colored mousepad or surface cause more battery usage as compared to a lighter one, is this correct?


----------



## Sarath (Jun 11, 2011)

I have no idea. All mouse pads are generally black esp the gaming ones. Colours are just to add vibrancy to life. Where did you get that fact from? LINK?

No, I have used both. I always get more than a months usage. Dont know how much for each. Just get normal batteries. I got fed up of changing batteries and got a 400bucks microsoft mouse for my lappy. Now i use a wired imperator from razer.

Either way you dont have much choice and *under no circumstances should you use rechargeable batteries for your mouse*


----------



## vishalg (Jun 11, 2011)

well i was googling for my problem the other day and stumbled upon a forum in which it was suggested that when using a dark colored pad the optical sensor has to work harder or something, cant find it now

anyways thnx a lot


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would suggest Eneloop or Maxell. Both are good. I don't have any experience with wireless mice just suggesting your good brands.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 11, 2011)

use normal cells 4 ur mouse... rechargeable cell are not preferred for slow power consuming devices like watches... now if ur battery doeant lasts long nt even a month den go wid rechargable cells only


----------



## Sarath (Jun 11, 2011)

*Rechargeable are contraindicated!!!*. I told you. Whether it gives you a week or a year you still have to use normal batteries.

Please stop misguiding the OP.


----------



## HailStonE (Jul 15, 2011)

I am using Sanyo Eneloop batteries on almost everything including my Logitech  MX3200 wireless Keyboard & Mouse. The mouse runs ~3-5 months easily & keyboard runs ~8-10 months... They are the best rechargeable batteries out there with properties like normal alkaline batteries but are rechargeable..


----------

